# Two Police Officers shot in Ferguson, Mo. tonight.



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Two Police Officers shot in Ferguson, Mo. tonight.
How long before the feds get their wish?

Two officers shot, seriously injured outside Ferguson police department | Fox News

Two police officers were shot and seriously wounded early Thursday outside the police department in Ferguson, Mo. amid protests that followed the resignation of the town's police chief.

St. Louis County Police Chief Jon Belmar told a news conference that a 41-year-old officer from St. Louis County was shot in the shoulder at around midnight local time, while a 32-year-old officer from suburban Webster Groves was shot in the face. Both victims were taken to a local hospital. Belmar said both men were conscious, but had no further word about their condition except to describe the injuries as "very serious."

Belmar said that at least three shots were fired and were believed to come from a house across the street from the police department.

"I don't know who did the shooting, to be honest with you," Belmar said, adding that he could not provide a description of the suspect or gun.

He said his "assumption" was that, based on where the officers were standing and the trajectory of the bullets, "these shots were directed exactly at my officers."...
cont'd


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

That town is messed up.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I second that. I have the horrible feeling that they happened to have been shot with m855...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to Newark, MO formally know as Ferguson.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One of Barry's boys is my guess!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, if the residents of Fergie thought the LE were treating them bad before, I think it will only get worse.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a real good feeling that no one will even look for these shooters!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Two Police Officers shot in Ferguson, Mo. tonight.


And people whine and complain that police are "Militarized", this is why. If I was them I would want to be armed to the teeth and protected by the best equipment money could buy...


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> And people whine and complain that police are "Militarized", this is why. If I was them I would want to be armed to the teeth and protected by the best equipment money could buy...


yea but this is exactly what they want to happen, to militarize local police! it is a playing right in their favor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

holder and his DOJ couldn't get an indictment of Officer Wilson so they send out a report on the Ferguson PD and local Government being racist. I hope that the shooter is found, indicted and put to death.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

this doesn't surprise me, Holder findings are what Holder wanted to present to some form of last ditch before he leaves office. He has to live with his decision after wards, especially with the shooting of two innocent cops . This whole administration has history for trying "last ditch" policies being implemented before leaving office at others expense.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

very surprised it's taken this long .... I expected ambushes and snipering days after Mikey Brown got himself shot .... that's where this is all heading - it's going to come to a head when someone / somewhere - finally says "No" .... but the so-called leaders that should be saying NO are instead bending over and taking it .... perfect example is the Madison WI PD chief .... he's apologizing for his officer going home alive - doing his job - taking a piece of society crap off the street .... apologizing for what?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So a thug robs a store, assaults a cop, and the DOJ / media blame the assaulted cop, PD and the city.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> So a thug robs a store, assaults a cop, and the DOJ / media blame the assaulted cop, PD and the city.


That sums up part of it...The rest of the blame goes to;
Other people for not paying more taxes, 
Other people for being "privileged" one way or another,
Paula Deen for saying a slur 20 years ago,
Some white college boys for being stupid,
And many many other things...
They'll place the blame every where except where it should be placed.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> holder and his DOJ couldn't get an indictment of Officer Wilson so they send out a report on the Ferguson PD and local Government being racist. I hope that the shooter is found, indicted and put to death.


the only thing racist about the report was where it came from -


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

PrepperLite said:


> And people whine and complain that police are "Militarized", this is why. If I was them I would want to be armed to the teeth and protected by the best equipment money could buy...


The thing is, if they don't like the job they can find another. A cop knows the risks involved when they take the job.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

many people are afraid of being branded a "racist", it all start with family structure, fathers absence is the bane of the black community, children out of wedlock, these have huge factors in predisposing its children, lack of education (not finishing high school) school failure, criminal behavior all this equals to the black communities as failure & economic hardship to an intergenerational repetition. IMO the failures of black communities are NOT racial, NOT a white persons fault & most of all it is NOT LEO's fault. The problems the black communities are having are "of their own making" self manufactured, nothing more. Failed Black Leadership is another huge factor in their communities, the problem has gotten so out of hand that even black leaders have finally started to concede that their communities are insanely dysfunctional & that blacks are almost always the perpetrators as well as the victims of their own crimes toward each other. I'll say it & say it again, our government aid to blacks in the form of welfare and various "programs" though perhaps well intentioned, has greatly contributed to the problems that American blacks have experienced for the past 45 plus years. What makes "me" think this........., after spending billions fighting the "war on poverty" that was aimed directly to helping blacks, & their communities these people still have the highest levels of unemployment throughout the U.S. Then billions more have been spent by our federal government in various programs to help black students academically succeed BUT! yet, their high school dropout rates exceed every other ethnic group. My question is, "why is the huge efforts that whites have continuously help blacks socially and economically paid off?" Another question I keep asking myself over & over again is "what sort of people are these who require so much, yet produce so little to our communities & country?" .......Is it a failure from within their own selves issue? I was told at a young age by my father "Life doesn't meet you 1\2 way, you get what you put into it." is that the issue here?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These people who are acting like fools are doing so because of their "culture" not their race. But the race baiters continue to suggest its racist for others to point out certain facts. 

The media is complicit in this and the Feds seem to want to futher an agenda of division between its citizens. 

Be prepared...


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Ripon said:


> So a thug robs a store, assaults a cop, and the DOJ / media blame the assaulted cop, PD and the city.


Yep. The media, in their rush to sell ads, inflame the public (who rush to judgement without a clear understanding of what happened) by misreporting and misrepresenting the facts.

Facts get in the way of generating a profit. So in many instances important facts were left out, glossed over, or minimized. "Racist murdering cop kills unarmed innocent kid" sells more than "cop shoots a young criminal who violently attacked him".

In other cases, it seemed like some media took a page from the Putin School of Journalism because the reports bordered on propaganda. In those cases, the reporters wanted to push their agenda as opposed to simply reporting the facts.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Something smells off here.

I too have have a feeling any bullets recovered with be green tips.

I hope not,but at this point,i'm almost expecting it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummer..Eric X and the Reverrennnds Sharpton and Jackson can take the credit.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

The fact that these officers didn't unload and reload after this, speaks volumes.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Welcome to Newark, MO formally know as Ferguson.


Ha. I was like "why is this guy talking about Newark?"

In case you were curious about my confusion, there IS a real place in northeast Missouri named "Newark" it's a tiny little town of about 100 people.

Newark's claim to fame is the Henry Sever Conservation Area which has a monster-good fishing lake, some real whoppers get pulled out of that water. I have fished it many a time over the years. Nice camping spot too. I looked at a BOL for sale near there a few years ago.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> The thing is, if they don't like the job they can find another. A cop knows the risks involved when they take the job.


I completely agree, if you don't like your job change it. That is different then "If you don't have the equipment change it" I don't whine over a HAZMAT team asking for proper protection / equipment...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Definitely not a good time to be in the copping bizness. Fortunately there are a bunch of highly trained and motivated war Vets returning to take the jobs. Their services and specialties are a Blessing.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's yesterday's propaganda spin...Officials say the Michael Brown family releases this ---> HERE but Michael Brown's Mother Tweets this ---> HERE  and this ---> HERE

#THETRUTHMATTERS


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Here's yesterday's propaganda spin...Officials say the Michael Brown family releases this ---> HERE but Michael Brown's Mother Tweets this ---> HERE  and this ---> HERE
> 
> #THETRUTHMATTERS


Thanks Dadofthefamily,
It also appears that the likes of George Soros and other liberal/progressive anarchists are pouring money into Ferguson and utilizing these useless/useful idiots. Below are the tweets from lil mike-mike's mama.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those officer were out for a night on the town beating black men that were just out trying to help their community. They were just defending them self from the racist LEO.
At least that is how it will be played out. Like the one in Madison. Teachers taking children out of school to protest , when there is nothing to protest.
Worthless thug, convicted armed robber assaults people then assaults LEO get shots. They way it should be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

City Manager: Ferguson Cop Shootings 'Complete Setup' by Cops - Breitbart

EDIT: This dude is batshit crazy


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> City Manager: Ferguson Cop Shootings 'Complete Setup' by Cops - Breitbart


well this ought to make things very clear as to who is to blame. Really?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> well this ought to make things very clear as to who is to blame. Really?


I agree Sarge. This whole supposition from islamic liar JohnCMuhhammed stinks to high heaven. Just shows us what length that the evil socialists will go to spread their lies.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

they aren't lies. it's the truth so help me BHO/EH/EJM/JJ/RAS. You know da black folks dus knows the truth


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> City Manager: Ferguson Cop Shootings 'Complete Setup' by Cops - Breitbart
> 
> EDIT: This dude is batshit crazy


He claims to be an agitator. And that is exactly what he did to me in that video. These people are so stubborn that they can't even see the facts and statistics prove they're wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw some interviews of people protesting at Ferguson and they all were 100% certain that lil mike-mike put his hands up in surrender and pleaded with Officer Wilson not to shoot him. Amazing how mentally ill librards and race baiters are...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's like anyone that has a belief in something no matter how nonsensical it is. They know what they know and don't want to hear anything different.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

New Obama /Holder holiday National who can kill a COP day. This from the person that said he would change America


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

An arrest has been made;
'Hands Up' Protester Arrested for Shooting Two Police in Ferguson
Jeffery Williams of Ferguson, MO


----------

